# white spots with flash



## ctwxlvr (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a interesting problem, when looking at the pen even under bright light there are no white scratches, or spots, yet with a flash this is what a photo looks like......


----------



## gerryr (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't use a flash.  The light is much too intense for macro photography, unless you have special units designed for that.  Diffused, non-directional light is much better for photographing things like pens.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yup flash just accentuates every little thing. Some times thats good, sometimes not.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 19, 2007)

I just learned the difference of a pen photo in diffused light through a photo tent versus direct flash. To me it was a huge difference!


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Apr 27, 2007)

It sort of looks like the light may be reflecting off some underlying sandpaper marks in the wood.... easily overlooked in general difused light but seen in a more direct harsh light..... For what it is worth.....


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 29, 2007)

Might try some sort of diffuser.  Might try some tissue.  Cheap!  Kirk[8D]


----------

